# is it necessary to change capacitors in n64 carts?



## blueagent1999 (Sep 27, 2017)

N64 game cartridges have capacitors inside them right? does this mean that they will eventually leak?

should i just desolder the capacitor with a knife? i know its not a fix, but i don't want the capacitor to leak all over my cartridge,  so i would rather remove the capacitor now than risk leakage at a later date.

i mean, its just a capacitor right? its not like i'm going to break the game cart if i sever one little capacitor?

do you think i should remove the capacitor or leave it as it is?

thanks for letting me know


----------



## fille (Oct 7, 2017)

don't remove it,its there for a reason,if its ever leaking,desolder it and clean it with isopropyl alcohol and solder a new 1 in place.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Oct 7, 2017)

No. Just replace it if it does leak.


----------



## bowser (Oct 7, 2017)

While you're at it, you can also desolder that tiny chip to the left of the capacitor with a knife. I mean it's just a tiny chip right? I don't think you'll break the game cart if you sever one tiny chip?

If you're using a knife it's not called "desoldering", it's called cutting. Desoldering involves using a soldering iron and a desoldering wick or desoldering pump. You obviously have no clue what you're doing and you'll only end up damaging that Pokemon Snap "Not For Resale" board. I suggest you just put that game back together.

Capacitors are there for a reason. Nintendo will not put useless components on a cartridge that increase production costs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2017)

Leaky capacitor is not as bad as leaky battery -- leaky battery eats through traces and is no fun, boiled off electrolyte mostly just sits there. In that case any leaking is likely to sit on top of solder mask as well.



bowser said:


> Capacitors are there for a reason. Nintendo will not put useless components on a cartridge that increase production costs.


I have seen caps put in to save hassle later down the line with returns and/or allow them to use slightly lower binned or lower quality chips. Though I would certainly agree to a statement of unless can argue that is the case here then assume it is necessary.


----------



## mummysboy (Oct 7, 2017)

The capacitors in N64 carts rarely die or leak - ffs leave it be.

Don't try and fix a problem that does not exist - it's best leaving them alone.

When a cart dies then the first suspect is caps then after that look at the CIC chips.

But wait for failure. Don't change em just because you think you should


----------

